# The Knights of Ataxia - chaos DH



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Once agian, I'm starting yet another project log, my 4th? one. But for once, I just might be able to finish this one. For, to my wallet's and chinese new year saving's despair, I have bought everything I need for this army. 

Pretty much, this list will be a pure Gk army, with the singular twist that all models will be heavily converted to be Chaos oriented. NFWs and helmets have been graciously donated by the knights and warriors of warhammer fantasy chaos. Fluff-wise, this will be a splinter-legion off of the Word-bearers. As a rite of passage, they must subdue a daemon and bind it into a weapon, which would count as the NFW. Only 1 new warrior lives to be initiated out of 50.

Anyways, here are the models

This is the first five terminators of the Consencrated, with the First Acolyte in the middle. These are all helmet-less, cause it is easier to paint the terminator thorso's without the large helmet blocking parts of it. The head, thorso, and legs are usually painted seperate, hence the weird posing of the models due tofact that I don't haveany blu-tak and am just balancing the thorsos on the legs.









Salient view of the First Acolyte








Just realized that I left off his cape

Ripper
















The posing might look awkward, but once I glue him on, he wouldn't be staring at the ground. 

Bare-headed Sheildsman








This guy is actually a member of the Grandmaster's retinue, but the pose just looks awesome.









This should be the basic colour scheme, a 3:2 chaos black to gunmetal for the primary colours, with mithril silver as a secondary colour, as well as red and gold detail work.

So please drop a comment or two...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A good idea on how to make "evil looking" GKs there, good luck with the project, itll be interesting to watch this progress


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These look good and an interesting concept. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks great. Loving the fact the you used Warriors of Chaos bits. +rep from me.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great start so far, nice fluff too BTW.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....yeah. 

Well, after a good years haitus on this log, the Grey Knights release was just the push needed got me to get off my arse and push towards finishing this army.... or at least as close to finishing this army. Without further ado, pictures

DreadKnight

















Back when the blurry NDK pictures were released, the wave of " Oh noes, it arez smooth!!!!" reactions spurred me to comment an the plausibility of fusing the Dreadnought to the Dreadknight. Well, that idea stuck, and here was where it led me.

Mordrak








Here's a conversion for Mordrak for my army. Since the removal of stormshields from the army, I had a fistful of models with those. Deciding to use them is a constructive manner (and secretly too lazy to remove them), they will be my ghost knights, and storm bolter shots be formed from ectowarp stuff, to make up for the lack of stormbolters. Of course in order to have them ghost knights you have to have Mordrack, so here he is.









Since GKGKs are the psychic manifestation from Mordrak, I wanted to model him in the middle of projection. Since it''s chaos and no pain no gain, I wanted him to seem like he's having a Stormhammer firing to effect in his skull as the Ghostknights forcibly project themselves through him in order to kill in the name of their gods. Not sure how well his face conveys the agony of that.









Wanted to use those nice daemon trophy bitz, but since this army is Chaos, it's kinda hard to justify that. So naturally, why not use them as part of a objective marker? So glued them on to a terminator, mounted it onto a pedestal, and now I have a statue for the army to desecrate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I want to start off by saying that I think that your conversions are absolutely awesome! Mordak, the First Acolyte, and the last guy there on the raised base are utterly stunning in their poses, bits and bobs. 

I must say that I have a hard time swallowing your fluff. Everything about the GK list, even in terms of game mechanics, is totally anti-chaos. Just my personal opinion that it needs a little bit more than saying that they are a Word Bearers army that goes out and captures daemons so they all get force weapons. Just doesn't fit. 

That being said I am not detracting at all from your obvious modeling skills, and I look forward to watching your art unfold.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

@Midge913: yeah There's actually more to it, it's just I've never really thought about fleshing out the entire thing into coherency and actually writing it down. The Daemon-weapon part, to be honest used to be justification for the scaled strength of the nfw in the old DH codex, as those in the upper tier of command would have killed more people, and the daemons would grow in strength off of feasting on those souls killed. Never really expanded that out on the forums until now.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

The first half of my Paladin Squad. 









Apothecary and Halberd Pallie









Bro-banner









MC Psycannon








And yes I know there's no point in giving him two Psycannons, but I like how it looks, and worst comes to worst, it represents the MCedness


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Going to necro this thread a bit just to say that is the best converted Mordrak I have seen yet.:shok: Fantastic pose.

Any progress on the rest of the army?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I like the earlier models the most. The latter ones still look more like Grey Knights then uber Chaos warriors. The early ones are great though.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Interesting idea. I particulary the mordak guy. Sweet conversion work there. Keep up the good work!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> I think I like the earlier models the most. The latter ones still look more like Grey Knights then uber Chaos warriors. The early ones are great though.


I second this, on the original models it was clear that they were warriors of chaos, there were cool conversions and they looked awesome. That isn't to say that the new models don't look awesome it's just that they don't look like the soldiers of chaos, they look like Grey Knights.


----------

